# Is dribbling common or bad??



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

My Black Maine ****, Catty dribbles from her mouth when she sleeping, and in cuddle mood. Doe's any of your cats do this?? I am abit concerned about it, and it's been happening for a while now. She's only 10 but still, I'm really not sure.:?

Any help, or answers?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You mean she drools? It could be a tooth problem, but if she only does it when she's sleeping cuddling then I wouldn't think so.

My guy is a big time drooler. When we're cuddling, I keep a wash rag around to mop up his happy drool.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Ernie is 10 months old. when he's very happy and purry, he also drools. Eric is the same age, and isn't a drooler. I've had a couple of cats do it when they're really happy. Doesn't seem to cause an issue


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Well, we think she has had a tooth problem, because she cannot eat hard things that are abit thick for her, but as you said, probally when she drools, she happy drools


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If she's fussing about chewing it's time for the vet. Leaving a rotting tooth will cause a lot of problems and way higher vet bills if left to fester.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Okay. I will take her to the vet soon. I am not sure if it's rotting or it's just abit painful, but I will take her anyway. Just incase !


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Everyone drools sometimes


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your Maine ****? I love that breed.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Okay:
























They are gorgeous, arent they?!?!:kittyturn


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

Just beautifull the gentle giants. So sweet.


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

Catty looks like my beloved BOO-BOO who went to the rainbow bridge 5 years ago. Thats him in my profile picture. He was so gentle so sweet. I will never stop missing him.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww. Looks like Catty's brother!! hehe
Do you have a cat now?


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

My cat does that when we are in a heavy petting session, I was also shocked he was doing it and there was SO much drool! Worse then a dog haha


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Morquinn said:


> My cat does that when we are in a heavy petting session........


Well really... who doesn't?


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

KittieLover said:


> Awww. Looks like Catty's brother!! hehe
> Do you have a cat now?


 
Yes Triskit is the 9yr old Tabby and Sweety is the gray one she is 5 years old.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, Triskit and Sweety!
They are sooo adorable!


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

My moms cat happens to be a maine ****, and she drools like a running faucet when she is being cuddled  we think it's rather cute and kinda funny too. She just drips and purrs lol!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

A cat my friend was fostering a few months ago developed some health issues, and drooling was one of the symptoms. If you are having no other problems, and she doesn't drool 24/7 then it's likely a mouth problem or her just being a happy kitty. I hope it's the latter


----------

